# Prayers needed



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.

Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.


Thank you all..


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Praying for Tara!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Thy will be done. HE is still on the healing business.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping your cousin in my prayers.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Prayers for Tara and her family.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Prayers being sent


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

prayers for healing Tara and for her family


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Praying for healing


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for all the family


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Prayers Tara and family!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I pray that Tara fully recovers from this second surgery and also pray for the strength in all family members. Blessings.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Prayers being sent for Tara and her family. God Bless. xxxx


----------



## hollenbeck (Jul 26, 2018)

Praying for Tara????????????????


----------



## DDowd (Nov 6, 2013)

Prayers!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Prayers are on the way for Tara and her family.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Prayers offered for Tara.


----------



## pstall53 (Mar 15, 2017)

I am sending this beautiful prayer for Tara and all who need it at this time.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Prayers!


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Praying


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Prayers for Tara, the entire family & Tara's medical-surgical team.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for Tara and her family.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

praying here


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

positive prayers sent


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

I share this belief wholeheartedly, and offer my healing prayers.



SANDY I said:


> Thy will be done. HE is still on the healing business.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Praying for Tara!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Prayers for Tara and her family.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for her and the family...


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

This does not belong in "Main". Try "General Chit-Chat."


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

KitKat789 said:


> This does not belong in "Main". Try "General Chit-Chat."


I just have to ask. The OP talks about a recurrence of cancer in someone she loves; mentions a devastated family. And you are quibbling about what section her message belongs in? Good grief.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


I will be praying for your cousin Tara. I am so so sorry she is going through all this. I pray that God's plan for her will be carried out and that it is that you will all have her in your lives for many years to come.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

pstall53 said:


> I am sending this beautiful prayer for Tara and all who need it at this time.


Your prayer is awesome. Thanks so much for sharing it. It's perfect.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Prayers being said for her healing


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Prayers for Tara - hugs for both of you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with Tara and her family.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

May God bless Tara, and all of the family who are going through this with her.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Prayers for comfort and strength and direction.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, for sure, prayers going out.


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts for Tara and family. May God bless all of you.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Praying for Tara. :sm10:


----------



## pensioner (Nov 17, 2018)

Praying for Tara and family. Hope all goes well for Tara.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Prayers for Tara and you're whole family! Please let us know how all is going.


----------



## CynthiaSimons (Jun 12, 2016)

Praying


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Tara included in my prayers, and also her family.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Sending Prayers and Gentle Hugs to you and your family.x :sm01:


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


 Prayers being offered, my son died last July from lower bowel cancer RIP. Now at rest with the Lord our Saviour.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Praying for Tara and family


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Prayers for all.


----------



## ggJanny (May 2, 2019)

May the Lord bless and look after Tara and her family. Amen.


----------



## grannycarolyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Everyday, twice a day, I say a prayer for all womemn diagnosed with breast and ovarian cancers. Your cousin is included.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers for healing


----------



## mattapoisett5 (Apr 25, 2018)

Prayers for all be positive


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers for Tara and family, God Bless


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers for Tara and family, God Bless


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sending prayers for Tara, and the family.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Sometimes life is so unfair. I am not a religious person but I will think positive thoughts for this lady.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

prayers said and will continue to be said...
Blessings
amberdragon


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I will pray for all.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers for Tara and her family coming your way.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Praying for dear Tara. ????????????


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


Prayers for doctors to find a perfect therapy to heal Tara from this new bout of cancer. Prayers also for the family who shares the pain of this disease. Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying for Tara. God Bless you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sad news! Praying for your dear cousin!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I pray the prayer that never fails, "Thy will be done."


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am praying for Tara and her family.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for her.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Big prayers being said that they can stop it dead in it's tracks.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Praying for Tara and all the family.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

My prayers are with Tara and your family, may Our wonderful Lord Bless you all and bring His healing power to Tara, amen.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers, lots of healing prayers


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

Praying for Tara and the family!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Many prayers for Tara and family


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Praying for Tara and her family. She is strong and with all these prayers god will bless her and give her the strength to survive.

Linda


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers...


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Prayers to all of you...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers flying her way on the wings of Angels.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers sent. HUGS


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs for the family from Michigan.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


I pray her journey is painless and peaceful


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers on their way wrapped hugs......jberg


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Praying for Tara.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Sending prayers for Tara and the family. ????????????????????


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Sending prayers for Tara and her family.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

My prayers also.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

my prayers are with all of you" take care and God Bless Linda


----------



## luvkatz56 (Sep 8, 2018)

Sending prayers.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Prayers ????????????


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sent a prayer that all will be well!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

On their way.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Prayers for Tara and family.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for giving us her name - prayers going up for Tara.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Prayers and God's blessings!


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

our thoughts and prayers are going out to her and you may our loving savior JESUS bless and keep you amen


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Praying for her complete healing and restoration!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Prayers said!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sending positive thoughts


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

prayers winging her way


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Done. Bless her heart to have to endure this twice.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

By Jesus striped you are healed .Jesus wants it that way. That is why Jesus died for us. To redeem us.heal us save us..1Peter 2:24 just bind all those cancer germs and command them to leave Now!!!!!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes prayers for Tara and family. God bless everyone.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Praying for all of you


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord strengthen Tara and her family. I hope the surgery is quick and complete.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Prayers for Tara and all the family.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

paljoey46 said:


> My Yankee Cousin, Tara, underwent a year and a half of hell after being diagnosed with breast cancer. She developed an infection and had to have a second surgery. It has been discovered that she has a fast growing Stage 2 cell in the other breast. Biopsy will be done today. She is a wonderful outgoing woman who, with her husband, have raised to wonderful children.
> 
> Needless to say, the family is devastated to hear this news and we ask for your prayers, if you are so inclined, that this will be resolved in the way God has planned.
> 
> Thank you all..


Prayers sent up, take care.


----------



## Crochetta (Jan 14, 2016)

"Supporting the fighters. Admiring the survivors. Honouring the taken. And never, ever giving up hope."
Your in my thoughts!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Prayers for she and her family and friends.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

She is in my prayers, as is her family. I just finished a year of chemotherapy for an apocrine tumor in my left breast. I had a follow-up echocardiogram today because my heart is not pumping enough blood, a possible effect of the chemo drugs. But I am alive and grateful for my family and friends and the medical staff who have taken such good care of me. God will take care of her.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Prayers for Tara, her family, and those treating her!
Tina


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

Just would like your cousin to know I will pray for her and ask the lord to be near to her and give her peace in her heart for whatever she needs to deal with. The Lord is mighty in power and gives strength to those who call upon Him!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

????


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the prayers. I have shared this outpouring with the family. Biopsy was done Monday with results expected next week.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

????????????????????????


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Prayers and positive thoughts on the way...


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

Praying for Taraand your entire family


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Prayers for the whole family and the medical staff~


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Prayers have been sent.


----------



## cmh2knit (Aug 17, 2015)

Will be praying for her and all the family.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

Prayers lifted up for Tara.


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not religious but i do hope that things will work out for her my sister died last year of pancreatic cancer i know how you are feeling


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

St Padro Pio pray for this lady being said reverently.


----------

